# detailing products



## spacedoutracer (Aug 3, 2008)

any good places in northern ireland that stock the likes of bilberry, sonus, meguiars? any places i go in only have autoglym and select meguiars range thanx


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Comber Autospares is a Megs stockist, reasonably priced too


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

PM BillyT, he has a contact with Bilberry etc - also the orange pre wash from valet pro is excellent.


----------



## barnicles (Aug 11, 2008)

autoscreens and motorspares in bangor do megs http://www.autowindscreens-motorspares.co.uk/

or pm stevies


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

pm'd.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks pdk http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90823&highlight=valetpro


----------



## spacedoutracer (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks for the replys


----------

